# EVDEV_SUPPORT is enabled, ignoring devices - no keyboard/trackpad/mouse



## amnixed (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello,

This is FreeBSD 12.2-STABLE r366437 running on an old Lenovo laptop.

After rebuilding world and kernel and updating most ports, Xorg no longer works. I have always started Xorg with `startx`. Here is my old .xinitrc which used to work:

```
$ cat .xinitrc
exec startlxde
xset fp+ /usr/local/share/fonts/urwfonts
xset fp rehash
```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log shows a number of entries like "EVDEV_SUPPORT is enabled, ignoring device":

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
[   267.616]
X.Org X Server 1.20.9
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   267.616] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.2-STABLE amd64
[   267.616] Current Operating System: [...] FreeBSD 12.2-STABLE r366437 [...] amd64
[   267.616] Build Date: 05 October 2020  11:02:58PM
[   267.616] 
[   267.616] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[...]
[   271.718] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[   271.719] (II) config/devd: EVDEV_SUPPORT is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[   271.719] (II) config/devd: detected event input: System keyboard multiplexer, bustype=0006, vendor=0000, product=0000, version=0000
[   271.719] (II) config/devd: adding input device /dev/input/event0
[   271.719] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[   271.719] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   271.719] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   271.719] (EE) config/devd: error 1 adding device /dev/input/event0
[   271.719] (II) config/devd: detected event input: System mouse, bustype=0006, vendor=0000, product=0000, version=0000
[   271.719] (II) config/devd: adding input device /dev/input/event1
[   271.719] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   271.719] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   271.719] (EE) config/devd: error 1 adding device /dev/input/event1
[   271.719] (II) config/devd: detected event input: Control Method Lid Switch, bustype=0019, vendor=0000, product=0000, version=0001
[   271.719] (II) config/devd: adding input device /dev/input/event2
[   271.719] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   271.719] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   271.719] (EE) config/devd: error 1 adding device /dev/input/event2
[   271.719] (II) config/devd: detected event input: Power Button, bustype=0019, vendor=0000, product=0000, version=0001
[   271.719] (II) config/devd: adding input device /dev/input/event3
[   271.719] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[   271.719] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   271.719] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   271.719] (EE) config/devd: error 1 adding device /dev/input/event3
[   271.719] (II) config/devd: detected event input: AT keyboard, bustype=0011, vendor=0001, product=0001, version=0000
[   271.719] (II) config/devd: adding input device /dev/input/event4
[   271.719] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[   271.719] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   271.719] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   271.719] (EE) config/devd: error 1 adding device /dev/input/event4
[   271.719] (II) config/devd: detected event input: GlidePoint, bustype=0011, vendor=0002, product=0001, version=0000
[   271.719] (II) config/devd: adding input device /dev/input/event5
[   271.719] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   271.719] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   271.719] (EE) config/devd: error 1 adding device /dev/input/event5
[   271.720] (II) config/devd: detected event input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2, bustype=0003, vendor=093a, product=2510, version=0000
[   271.720] (II) config/devd: adding input device /dev/input/event6
[   271.720] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   271.720] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   271.720] (EE) config/devd: error 1 adding device /dev/input/event6
[   271.720] (II) config/devd: EVDEV_SUPPORT is enabled, ignoring device kbdmux0
[   271.720] (II) config/devd: EVDEV_SUPPORT is enabled, ignoring device psm0
[   271.720] (II) config/devd: EVDEV_SUPPORT is enabled, ignoring device sysmouse
[   271.720] (II) config/devd: EVDEV_SUPPORT is enabled, ignoring device ums0
```
Keyboard, trackpad, external mouse don't work. I guess my clue should be "This device may have been added with another device file", but which file? I have no config file in /etc/X11.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 6, 2020)

There should be a warning about _kern.evdev.rcpt_mask_ somewhere (set it to 12). Well, probably. I can't find any kind of announcement to refer to…


----------



## amnixed (Oct 7, 2020)

shkhln said:


> There should be a warning about _kern.evdev.rcpt_mask_ somewhere (set it to 12). Well, probably. I can't find any kind of announcement to refer to…



The Handbook refers to that, but only in relation to pointing devices, and it makes no difference for me; Xorg "magic" steadfastly ignoring all input devices.

Then I tried the old `Xorg -configure` which didn't work either:

```
[    90.980] Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
  Configuration failed.
[    90.980] (EE) Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.
```
It's really frustrating that doing some maintenance completely breaks Xorg.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 7, 2020)

Hmm, looks like you also have xorg-server built with non-default options.


----------



## amnixed (Oct 7, 2020)

Well, problem solved:

`# cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers
# make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for xorg-drivers-7.7_6:
     AMDGPU=off: Install amdgpu video driver
     APM=off: Install apm video driver
     ARK=off: Install ark video driver
     AST=off: Install ast video driver
     ATI=off: Install ati (radeon) video driver
     CHIPS=off: Install chips video driver
     CIRRUS=off: Install cirrus video driver
     DUMMY=off: Install dummy video driver
     EGALAX=off: Install egalax input driver
     ELOGRAPHICS=off: Install elographics input driver
     EVDEV=on: Install evdev input driver <--- Turn it ON!
     GLINT=off: Install glint video driver
     I128=off: Install i128 video driver
     I740=off: Install i740 video driver
     INTEL=on: Install intel video driver
     JOYSTICK=off: Install joystick input driver
     KEYBOARD=on: Install keyboard input driver
     LIBINPUT=off: Install libinput input driver
     MACH64=off: Install mach64 video driver
     MGA=off: Install mga video driver
     MOUSE=on: Install mouse input driver
     NEOMAGIC=off: Install neomagic video driver
     NV=off: Install nv video driver
     OPENCHROME=off: Install openchrome video driver
     R128=off: Install r128 video driver
     RENDITION=off: Install rendition video driver
     S3=off: Install s3 video driver
     S3VIRGE=off: Install s3virge video driver
     SAVAGE=off: Install savage video driver
     SCFB=on: Install scfb video driver
     SILICONMOTION=off: Install siliconmotion video driver
     SIS=off: Install sis video driver
     SYNAPTICS=off: Install synaptics input driver
     TDFX=off: Install tdfx video driver
     TRIDENT=off: Install trident video driver
     TSENG=off: Install tseng video driver
     VESA=on: Install vesa video driver
     VMMOUSE=off: Install vmmouse input driver
     VMWARE=off: Install vmware video driver
     VOID=off: Install void input driver
     VOODOO=off: Install voodoo video driver
     WACOM=off: Install wacom input driver
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings`

Honestly, I don't remember changing x11-drivers/xorg-drivers options, since I don't know much about X... but I'm happy that X magic does work!


----------

